# Poo odor



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Her food is not agreeing with her maybe. I would definitely try a different protein/brand. Poo smells, but it shouldn’t be so bad.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

This sounds plausible:

_..."The most common clinical sign of *giardia* in dogs is sudden-onset foul-smelling diarrhea. The stool may range from soft to watery, often has a greenish tinge to it, occasionally contains blood, and tends to contain excess mucus. Vomiting may occur in some cases. Signs may persist for several weeks and the dog may lose weight and condition. Diarrhea may be intermittent. Most dogs do not have a fever, but they may be less active."... (link)_


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

You may just need to add a little probiotics and/or some boost to her digestive enzymes. You can double check with your vet. The first one here...the probiotic is something I've used on my dogs. The 2nd thing is another idea. 


https://www.chewy.com/purina-pro-plan-veterinary-diets/dp/50000


https://www.amazon.com/Probiotics-D...a5fc4c4337ffb96fc66ea48ec04ec1&language=en_US


Or try another food. Sometimes it takes some trial and error till you hit on something that is just right. I had to do that with my little Maurice. He had some issues. I finally went with a food (Proplan for sensitive stomachs and skin) that goes against my "grain" because some of the ingredients or lack thereof don't impress me greatly. But it sure does work for his tummy issues. Good luck.


----------



## Eric (Jun 26, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. I do give her a tablespoon of yogurt every morning, but maybe I'll try some probiotic supplement first, and if that doesn't help, I'll try a different food.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Be sure to have her tested for giardia...the poo odor from that is unbelievably awful! You might try Purina apro Plan Sport. It is what my breeder feeds...I feed it as well and Poppy does amazingly well on it. It is an all life stages food so puppies and adults can eat it.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I would take another poop sample to the vet for testing. They could easily have missed giardiasis or other parasites in the stool. You might need to pay more to have more extensive testing of her stool sample for more accurate results. Its not unusual for some parasites to be missed in a basic stool exam especially if the infection was new when the first sample was tested. If they don’t find anything with the second sample, they might still offer you Panacur to treat just in case. 

If it’s not parasites then definitely consider allergies or food intolerances. My dog has ulcerative colitis as well as some food allergies and intolerances. I know when she has eaten something tp she shouldn’t, she can have very smelly gas and poops, often soft or diarrhea. I tried a lot of different dog foods until I figured out what was safe for her to eat and now her poop has minimal odor and is nicely formed, easy to pick up.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

I would upgrade the food. We used to feed Eukanuba, but there are better brands now. I feed raw, but when I have to feed kibble for some reason, I buy Taste of the Wild. (high prairie or wetlands)

You can also check dogfoodanalysis.com for reviews on over 300 dog foods.


----------



## Zesti_V (Aug 7, 2019)

If her poo is normal otherwise, it might be that her food is too high in protein or the wrong protein source for her. I've read that excess protein fermenting can cause very smelly stool.


----------

